# My Beer Collection



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I told a few that I'd post this.

This is my meager stash of collectibles.

Starting on the left is an extremely limited Black Butte Porter XX made by Deschutes Brewery. There were only a small number of bottles made available for a very short period of time and it was only offered locally. My parents picked up 2 of these. I picked up one myself. Next to it is their 20th anniversary wit. Not sure if this has made it nationally, but it's definitely popular locally. Not 'limited' yet, but it's quite good. Next to that is a Rogue Brewery, Brewer's Ale. This ceramic bottle with dog tag was only available this year at the Brewer's Memorial Alefest in honor of John Maier's dog Brewer. Very VERY limited. Next to that is the Horse Brass Pub 30th anniversary ceramic of an Imperial Younger's Special Bitter. Next to that is the 10,000th batch made by John Maier. Extremely limited. Never to be found again. Next to that is the Rogue 125th Anniversary Newport Ale. This one isn't all that limited, but I beleive it's out of production. Next to that is the emerging Double Dead Guy. Still limited quantities, but this will be a production beer.

Moving to the right is a bottle of Dominus made by my Godfather. This was given to me on my 21st birthday and is a Belgian beer with a hint of cherry. It's won many national awards in Homebrewer competitions. This bottle conditioned cork top was from his first batch of that and has aged for over a year. Next to that is a 2007 batch of Hair of the Dog, Fred of the Wood. This is a barrel aged strong ale that is extremely limited, but released yearly. People way outside in lines to acquire this beer and pay a premium. The typical Fred version (not barrel aged) is typically found.

Next to that one is a special one I was just given. Also made by my Godfather who is brother of Chris Studach. Chris made a wonderful brew for Rogue called Hazlenut Brown Nectar. His face is even on the bottle. Kirk (his brother and my Godfather) took that recipe and made an imperial version of it that tastes so ungodly good that it should be illegal. It is literally one of the best things that has ever graced a beer glass in my humble opinion. Only 10 gallons were ever made. Only 5 gallons ever made it to bottle. The other 5 was kegged and served over Nitro at a brew party this past summer that I attended. Next to that is a bottle from my Father's first batch of Beer. He called it Bitchboy Brown.










And so you have it. My meager collection at the age of 23. :tu

It's good to be an Oregonion.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice collection, wish there were more of these out there so i can give my taste buds a sample!


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

I've got to get my hands on that "Double Dead Guy" bottle. Very nice collection my friend.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> very nice collection, wish there were more of these out there so i can give my taste buds a sample!


I'll find ya one nice when you get home JK :tu

Something to look foreward to


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> I'll find ya one nice when you get home JK :tu
> 
> Something to look foreward to


I'm definitely looking forward to that.. If you were on the east coast i'd be sure to visit.

But then again I did a Europe tour so maybe i need to visit the west in the near future!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to that.. If you were on the east coast i'd be sure to visit.
> 
> But then again I did a Europe tour so maybe i need to visit the west in the near future!


Always welcome out west JK!

Plenty of brewpubs to hit :tu


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice collection.

The Rogue Chocolate Stout I had was like motor oil it was so thick. Not my bug of beer (cup of tea... whatever)


----------

